# Slayer



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love this band:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

as do i and i'm counting down the days to sonisphere. world painted is a pit poo though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would love to see them.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

get your butt to sonisphere in july. if you set off now you might just make it.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just noticed the misspell of the first song LOL.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Slayer are awesome and an absolutely classic band!  

Also live, for such a heavy, big band they have a great vibe to them. Tom Araya seems to have a grin on him that gives the impression he still loves playing to a crowd and Kerry King is just Kerry King!! haha

Live it's all about 'Raining Bloody' played at warp speed.


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Deano said:


> as do i and i'm counting down the days to sonisphere. world painted is a pit poo though.


It is pretty crap. Seasons is where its at!


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Reighn In Blood, South of Heaven and He'll Awaits are my fav slayer albums


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Slayer are awesome and an absolutely classic band!
> 
> Also live, for such a heavy, big band they have a great vibe to them. Tom Araya seems to have a grin on him that gives the impression he still loves playing to a crowd and Kerry King is just Kerry King!! haha
> 
> Live it's all about 'Raining Bloody' played at warp speed.


Don't forget Dave Lombardo:thumb:


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

saw Slayer at Sonisphere 2010 and really enjoyed them, so much so I'll be seeing them again at Sonisphere 2011


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Interesting some think their latest album isn't all that. I've not heard it yet so can't comment.

I think most of the bands of this type and era are looking back at their best work and not forward, which makes me come to the conclusion that they have a comparatively short lifespan. No bad thing of course, but the longer they go on and continue to fail to live up to their own high standards then the stronger the argument is for them to call it a day.

I think most fans would cite Reign in blood to Seasons as their pinnacle.

Most Metallica fans would cite Lightning > Puppets > Justice as the band's heyday.

Most Maiden fans think the Powerslave > Somewhere > Seventh Son period saw them at their best.

I could probably go on and on here (and not necessarily restricting it to the metal genre either), but you get the picture. There was something about the 80s that just seemed to produce some timeless stuff despite, for some unfathomable reason to me, the 80s are often looked back upon with ridicule as musical decade - there was some tripe about in the mainstream charts of course, but not enough to taint the entire period imo. 

I'd like to bet that off the record all of those ^^ guys wish they could have bottled that creative flow to re-open now


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like God hates us all album.it has to be one of the most aggressive albums I have heard,I really like Divine intervention and Diabolus in Musica too.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.nme.com/news/slayer/54958

Not good news, hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

That sounds horrible,get well soon Jeff.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Brings back some memories Ross! :thumb:

Saw them in Cardiff in '05 I think, certainly whilst I was at uni. Quality show!!

Dangerous for the car sometimes however, driving around to 220bpm music :driver:

You ever seen this?: 




Full version here: 




:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.metalhammer.co.uk/news/slayer-frontman-hospitalized/

It gets worse, wishing Tom and Jeff a full recovery


----------

